# a Polish Golden Retriever called Molly :)



## molly12

Hello  I am new on the forum. We want to say Hi to all of you. My name is Molly and my best friends name is Nina. We live in a small town in Poland but Nina comes from NYC and she always tells me what a wonderful city it is and that the golden retrievers over there are so different. She promised that she will give me a little brother from the US so I can see by myself  I was born 8 years ago and I was a mom once of 9 beautifull puppies. Nina found a very handsom guy for the dad of them. Both of us are very healthy and have fabolous champion bloodlines - what ever that means  I am english creme (as you will see on my photos - Nina is a photographer so there will be plenty of them). Up to now I had a bigger but younger brother, Tyson, he was a German Shepard but he had heart problems and passed away in January  When we arrived at our home there was also Mr. Bruno who was a cat he was the one to teach us how to play, fight, and take care of each other. I don't remember him to good cause he was an older man and died when we were one year old. Lately, Nina brought home another cat this time a small russion blue girl which is so crazy that she turned our whole life upside down  she has to sleep on me and when she's not asleep she steels my food and toys or bights my ears and tail, but even athough I love her very much  Nina also told me that I will be a mommy once again  I am very happy cause this time one of my daughters will live with us I couldn't stand giving my babies away  so now we will keep atleast one  Oh gosh I wrote so much... hope I didn't bore you  Thank you for your time !


----------



## molly12

I am very sorry I put this in videos I wanted to put this in the gallery section, can some one who knows how to, put it there insted of here ? sorry once again...


----------



## Karen519

*Nina*

NINA

I copied your post and picture and moved over here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...pictures-you-your-goldens-60.html#post1274298
Welcome to the forum - your dog is a BEAUTY!!


----------



## molly12

if we are already in the movie section here is my youtube there are some videos of Molly and the rest of my animals YouTube - 1ninka2's Channel the movie named Karat is about a 13 year old dog which I saved from the dog shelter and found him a new home


----------



## piston

Videos are awesome, you got a nice bunch!!!


----------

